# DIXIE BOTTLING WORKS



## glass man (Feb 22, 2012)

Just curious if any one on here have any bottles with DIXIE  embossed on the bottom of them and might show a pic. or two of em.

 DIXIE was in TALLAPOOSA GEORGIA late 1800s early 1900s.I once found a straight side cler PEPSI from my town of CEDARTOWN GEORGIA..near mint and with DIXIE on bottom..sold it for 5 bucks in 1980 and have kicked meself ever since..now thet are so pricey no way I could even afford one!Not all have DIXIE on the bottom..so I suppose some other place made them too.

 I have a broken slick,amber med. DIXIE that I picked up at the dump long ago that was left behind..will try to get a pic. of it on here if any interest..

 Would like to know what all kinds of bottles besides the two mentioned they may have made.THANKS!JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 22, 2012)

"RAMON'S PEPSIN / CHILL TONIC / MADE BY BROWN MFG. CO - NEW YORK, N.Y. - GREENVILLE, TENN. - This is all embossed on three sides of this rare early 1900s medicinal tonic bottle from the South.  Also included with this bottle is an original tin of Ramon's Tonic Regulator made by the same company - Brown Manufacturing Co. that dates from the same era, i.e., the very early 20th century.  The bottle is about 6 5/8" tall, has a tooled double ring finish or lip, and is a nice sun colored amethyst color (whether irradiated or not I can't say).  It has a smooth base which is embossed DIXIE indicating production by the Dixie Glass Works which was located in Tallapoosa, Georgia and operated from 1898 to either 1906 or 1907.  The bottle is essentially mint; the only "issue" I can see is a very, very, very faint iridescence to the inside that is even and almost invisible.  The can is a really neat item that is full of whatever the formula was (fine granular) and has a folded flyer about the product sitting on top of the product and which appears to be in good shape (I didn't open an inspect it, but it has information about the ailments it treated/cured).  The can is in good shape with some soiling and rust spots here and there but is almost all readable (one narrow side is hard to read but the same as the opposite narrow side).  The product was for the "...quick relief in Liver Complaints, Biliousness, Dyspepsia, Bilious Headache, Costiveness..." among other things.   Nice pair of rare tonics for one price.  $45" From Bill Lindsey.

 Remember THIS THREAD?


----------



## cc6pack (Feb 22, 2012)

Jamie

 I got a SS clear Aphro soda with DIXIE on the bottom. I'll try to get a pic up later.


----------



## glass man (Feb 23, 2012)

I THANK YA'LL! WOULD LOVE TO SEE IT DENNIS AND THANKS SURF MAN FOR THE PIC. AND INFO!
 I  wish long ago I had strated to collect only "DIXIE" bottling works bottles...Would love to have seen how many I could have gotten....

 OK I know they made meds. and sodas.

 Had a friend that talked to an older guy in the 70s that worked at DIXIE  works as a boy..it sure didn't sound like fun! He told about a person that made the mistake of sucking in instead of blowing out...!!![]JAMIE


----------

